# Look Ergopost 2 Ti Problem



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Look-Alikes (....)

I have a problem with my ErgoPost 2 Ti / SLR XP combination. When riding hard in the hills, my saddle slides backwards, even though I tightend the bolt to a point, where I dont feel comfy tighten it more. Any suggestions?

Thx

Christian


----------



## dabishop (Dec 13, 2005)

*Look Ergo 2 seatpost*

Hi,

I have the same problem with my Look ergo 2 seatpost. It loosens and sides back on me also. It also makes a popping or creaking noise (like it is loose) from front to back. But, it is very tight. I don't know--I'm beginning to think it's junk. I've used a bontrager race x lite and never had any problems with it.

Steve


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

I had both those problems for awhile. Took everything apart, greased the bolt, cleaned the rails, problem gone. Who knows, maybe it will come back.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Macho Man Savage said:


> I had both those problems for awhile. Took everything apart, greased the bolt, cleaned the rails, problem gone. Who knows, maybe it will come back.



It will--- I prefer my AC post on my other bike... but how many posts come in the odd Look size?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*I feel your pain.*

I had that problem too. I was able to tighten it enough to keep it from sliding anymore. I did notice that the top and bottom plate that clamps the rails have hardly no clearance and could be bottoming out on each other before enough clamp pressure could be applyed on the rails. This can be fixed with a file. I even had my Ergo post 2 keep sliding down on my KG281. I don't think the cam type post clamp is a super idea with carbon posts. Too much pressure in a localized spot. I has to machine a piece of stainless and epoxy it inside the post so that the cam had something sturdy to push against. Works great now.




ChristianB said:


> Hi Look-Alikes (....)
> 
> I have a problem with my ErgoPost 2 Ti / SLR XP combination. When riding hard in the hills, my saddle slides backwards, even though I tightend the bolt to a point, where I dont feel comfy tighten it more. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Most of the issues I've seen with seats slipping are because the tolerances on the ti rails isn't very good. They vary in OD pretty severely.

As for slipping issues in general, a little grease goes a long way. For the cam style binder bolts, take them apart & grease the flats on the 2 aluminum parts that join together. That allows them to slide against each other, not bind. If that doesn't work, often replacing the binder does.


----------

